# Roch's Haluski



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is one of my fave comfort foods. It is a traditional Eastern European dish that has many variations. The main ingredients are cabbage, onion, egg noodles, sour cream, and usually some kind of bacon or sausage.  My version is never the same. I like to add carrots add whatever I have on hand or need to use up. Today I had some extra peppers and peas and went with smoked sausage.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

I started by cubing up and frying the sausage. When they got browned up I put them aside on some paper towel to degrease and got the garlic and onions going. Then, I added the cabbage and carrots, half a tsp of caraway seeds, and let these fry on med for about 20 minutes, stirring occasionally until everything starts to soften and color. Meanwhile, I have the water ready and am cooking the egg noodles, timing everything so it is ready close to the same time. The cabbage mix can wait a bit so no pressure.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

When the noodles are ready, drain them and add the rest of the ingredients to the pan, a good dollop of sour cream, some fresh parsley and stir it up well.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

I love to add lots of black pepper to finish it off.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a hearty dish that can also be made with pot or large curd cottage cheese instead of sour cream.  Sorta Polish soul food.
You can have my share of the carrots.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> That's a hearty dish that can also be made with pot or large curd cottage cheese instead of sour cream.


Yeah. I have seen a few recipes that add cream cheese also.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2013)

I had to look it up when you first mentioned it, Rock, had no idea what it was.  Looks fantastic, and great tutorial!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

When I get really ambitious I am going to add home made spaetzel noodles. Talk about hearty...


----------



## CraigC (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> When I get really ambitious I am going to add home made spaetzel noodles. Talk about hearty...


 
What recipe for the spaetzel? I love black pepper spaetzel!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know about Rock's recipe,   interesting to see/ compare his thoughts.  

I have had success making spaetzle with a Joy of Cooking recipe. Both in a soup and with brown butter and crumbs.   Closely resembles my Gramma's recipe. 

My only issue is finding something with holes that WORKS.  Colanders, backside of a grater, a potato ricer, <<<< I think you need 3 hands for the job.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 31, 2013)

The classic way of making them is to cut / scrape the dough off of a spaetzle board.  The board is 6 - 9" wide, 12" long  and 1/4 - 3/16" thick.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 31, 2013)

I have seen that technique on youtube and it looks like it would take a bit of practice. I cheat and use a spaetzle maker. And use the most basic recipe that came with the maker.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 31, 2013)

We have both.  My wife likes the 'machine' but I can sometimes get her to do them the old fashioned way.  I really enjoy them with chicken paprikash.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 31, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> The classic way of making them is to cut / scrape the dough off of a spaetzle board.  The board is 6 - 9" wide, 12" long  and 1/4 - 3/16" thick.


I Google "spaetzle board" and it showed pix of boards with no holes. How does that work?


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 31, 2013)

Another yummy and hearty looking meal .. can't wait to try this one too !

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Rock, lovely looking recipe


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 1, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I Google "spaetzle board" and it showed pix of boards with no holes. How does that work?


Gucken mal-
making of spätzle - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

This looks so yummy Rock!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> Gucken mal-
> making of spätzle - YouTube


Thanks Bill. I had no idea that it was made that way.


----------



## cave76 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the great tutorial complete with pictures. I think a neighbor (long time back) made something like these only no meat and rolled in cabbage leaves. All I can do is phonetically reproduce the name ------ ha-lup-kies. (Sorry!)


----------



## cave76 (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's another way to make spaetzle.
Spätzle - Schwäbische Eierspätzle und Knöpfle herstellen (große Portion) meditative Version ;-) - YouTube 

The other video may show the best/most traditional way----- but I don't think  I could ever do it. Plus I couldn't see exactly what was going on---- too fast---- but I enjoyed watching it.

If I ever decide to make spaetzle (doubtful) I'd buy the implement. I'm just lazy. Maybe a ricer could be used?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Here's another way to make spaetzle.
> Spätzle - Schwäbische Eierspätzle und Knöpfle herstellen (große Portion) meditative Version ;-) - YouTube
> 
> The other video may show the best/most traditional way----- but I don't think  I could ever do it. Plus I couldn't see exactly what was going on---- too fast---- but I enjoyed watching it.
> ...


I was wondering something similar. I have a food mill and different plates for different hole sizes. One plate has holes that look big enough.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

Cave, Halupki/golabki (go-woom-key) ARE cabbage rolls.  Lots of different types of food with similar spellings in eastern European culture.  You can find all kinds of recipes under "stuffed cabbage".  Basically meat/rice mixture rolled into lightly steamed cabbage leaves, baked in a "sauce".  Different liquids depending on the family, but normally a tomato-base.  There are also lazy variations that layer the ground beef mixture and shredded cabbage like a lasagna.  Polish lasagna. 

Roch, take it from a Polish girl married to a Slovak guy, yours is too much work -in a yummy way!  I'm sure your version is very good, but I make a simple meal with few ingredients.  Shredded cabbage - check.  Wide noodles - check.  A grease to fry it in - check.  I do mine in butter/margarine mix, my SIL uses oil.  Both families like my way, only her gang likes her way too.  Saw a post elsewhere on the webs where someone likes theirs with bacon in it - I think I'll try that next time and use the bacon fat because *everything is better with bacon.*   Also like your addition of kielbasa which I think I'll try.  Not so sure about the peppers/carrots/so-cream.

I steam the cabbage lightly, boil the noodles, then fry out each separately, combining when the cabbage is lightly browned and noodles have crisped a bit.  We like crispy noodles and they don't get that way if you do the cabbage with the noodles right from the start.  Himself likes it with onions, I don't.  Since I do the cooking guess how I make it.   Since I also do the pot washing I can turn in out using one each of a cutting board, large pot, colander, bowl, cooking spoon and knife.

FWIW, if you cook too many noodles for the amount of cabbage don't despair.  Substitute cottage cheese for the cabbage, first frying the noodles and then plopping in enough cottage cheese to coat everything and mix well.  Don't leave it on the heat too long or the water separates from the curbs and isn't as pretty.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 9, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cave, Halupki/golabki (go-woom-key)
> 
> Roch, take it from a Polish girl married to a Slovak guy, yours is too much work -in a yummy way!  I'm sure your version is very good, but I make a simple meal with few ingredients.  Shredded cabbage - check.  Wide noodles - check.  A grease to fry it in - check.  I do mine in butter/margarine mix, my SIL uses oil.  Both families like my way, only her gang likes her way too.  Saw a post elsewhere on the webs where someone likes theirs with bacon in it - I think I'll try that next time and use the bacon fat because *everything is better with bacon.*   Also like your addition of kielbasa which I think I'll try.  Not so sure about the peppers/carrots/so-cream.
> 
> .


This must be my French version. I guess I like a bit more going on in mine. I just can't help myself...


----------

